# Mako north side



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

Beautiful calm morning I headed out before sun up just behind Mark and his new bundle of joy evo 550. On the way to the wall I hooked up a rat. Continued out to the wall chasing the bait schools with a plastic and trolled cut bait. Question, was I chaser or the chased. Hooked another rat and a bonnie, then the big rod with cut bait went off, I turned and saw this mako around 2m launch clear 2m in the air just metres from the yak. This was surprising since the strike was within range of my shark shield. It made several jumps I thought it was going to jump into the yak or over my head. I thought what the fark am I gonna do as it was hooked in the corner of the mouth and not going to bite through. I could see Mark in the distance too far for me to bother yelling out.Then ah a boat but it changed direction, darn it the one time you need one around they are no where with the exception of 2 years ago when I was pulled out of the same water with the 5mtr GWS horassing the hobies it seemed to be fascinated by the peddling motion under water. Anyway back to this shark,there was no way I wanted to bring the mako beside the yak so I thought I will try and paddle 2km to the beach and land it there. Through jumping and changing direction the 70kg snap swivel let go probably luckily for me. This was the most exhilerating experience I have had on the yak. Only wish I had the camera to take some footage, maybe I can ask santa for a go pro.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

Wow. Sounds like a big thrill.

Correct me if I am wrong, but did I read a post by Zed who said Mako's will actually charge at whatever craft has hooked them up. Also something about circling around for a while if you cut them free. May have been another species.

Anyway, exciting times Seascrambler. What exactly was the "cut bait". Just curious.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I was buying it all the way, actually. Sounded reasonable to me. Maybe power of suggestion. My mako experiences on boats and yak is that they are a closer range fight. You hook them and come tight and they go ballistic well w/in sight, and rarely sound deep or scorch off runs. YMMV

On the leaps, the tail would either be pretty symmetrical (white shark or mako) or asymmetrical (one of your other sharks). I'm giving seascrambler the nod on a correct ID.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Damn, I was supposed to out there this morning too!

Funny how Longy seems to have more shark stories than any other area - That's what makes it an exciting place to fish I reckon. 

Hey Gary, when are you next coming out! :lol:


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Bad luck on dropping the mako. AKFF HOF for sure ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I wish those makos would just lose that attitude they have. Because they taste so good.
Do you think the mako came is so close because it was facinated by the paddling action of those Stealths? ;-)


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Makes you wonder how it would have behaved without the shield - would it have tried to charge the yak?? I guess you didn't fancy trying an experiment with 2 metres of angry mako on the line :lol:

What was the cut bait - just so I know what not to use.


----------



## Seascrambler (Sep 4, 2007)

The bait was mackeral have heard they will take lures etc also.I wasnt going to experiment with the shark shield.


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

murd said:


> Hey Gary, when are you next coming out! :lol:


As soon as I get the cannons fixed on the bow of the SS Big Bertha!


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Great report Henry - hope you enjoy the new 550!

Those bonnie schools must be attracting the apex predators - I reckon we can expect to run into a few over the next couple of months.



> "..2 years ago when I was pulled out of the same water with the 5mtr GWS horassing the hobies it seemed to be fascinated by the peddling motion under water"


If GWS are attracted to hobies, are _makos_ [edit] attracted to stealths?


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> Those bonnie schools must be attracting the apex predators - I reckon we can expect to run into a few over the next couple of months.


Mako is also called a bonito shark.
Makes sense.


----------



## seajay69 (Nov 28, 2010)

My memories of makos swimming in berley trails with their beady black eyes watching you,not something i would enjoy sitting on 3 meters of plastic,think i would have needed fresh underwear.All the best...


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

"i am Seascrambler... with great balls of steel!" ;-)

thats pretty hair raising stuff. brown undie time if you ask me. x2


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Wow! I was amazed when I heard the news. 
Glad you made it back in Henry


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

For anyone who hasn't seen how a mako reacts to a hook in the mouth see the pic below of one we hooked from a boat.
They will do this quite a few time and you don't want them near the boat when they do.

I'm keen to hook most things from a kayak but definitely not a mako.
Flick the bail open, paddle away and cut the line me thinks.
Definitely a heart stopper when you weren't expecting it. Glad it got off.


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

come on man thats a dolphin :lol:

Cheers Micka


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Is the guy w/ the condom on his head hooked to that shark? Love the line direction. 
Crazy feeling fighting a fish in one direction and seemingly another fish jumps to the L or R. I can see the thought bubble . o O (WTF?).

Real nice action shot!


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

Zed said:


> Is the guy w/ the condom on his head hooked to that shark?
> 
> Real nice action shot!


that's keza when he had hair :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Zed said:


> Is the guy w/ the condom on his head hooked to that shark? Love the line direction.


He sure is, they move pretty fast.



kas said:


> that's keza when he had hair :lol:


I reckon the hair is attached to the hat in which case I should get one :lol:


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

great post, sure would have had my hair on my back standing up with that shark :lol: 
hey was just geting into the GWS story , u must tell us more :lol: 
cheers guys gummyshark norm ;-)


----------



## Lachy (Nov 22, 2010)

Zed said:


> Is the guy w/ the condom on his head hooked to that shark? Love the line direction.
> Crazy feeling fighting a fish in one direction and seemingly another fish jumps to the L or R. I can see the thought bubble . o O (WTF?).
> 
> Real nice action shot!


THIS POST! made my day :lol: :lol:


----------

